

Using Open Data and Mapping to Fight Human Trafficking - etruong42
http://developmentseed.org/blog/2010/oct/01/using-open-data-and-mapping-fight-human-trafficking

======
etruong42
I wish they would provide links to these open source tools and data that are
making a difference. Typically the providers would love the publicity and
increase PageRank, and in turn, can provide even more service.

